# I Just Don't Get This!!!!!!!(WTF?)



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-1364-INT...tu=UCC&otn=20&ps=63&clkid=8435408658356598467

Really? Almost 2 g's????

I'd never!!:tongue:


----------



## WaltB (Feb 21, 2010)

There is another one(red tow truck) on the bay with a small crack in the roof for about $25. There is no explanation for "collector" prices. Besides, the red would clash with the tan one I paid about $2 for when I was a kid.

Walt


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Red Tow Truck*

It's priced high because of the white stripe on red is unusual and the "transition" red roof with the siren instead of the light. "Transition" trucks are thought to have been made when Vibes were on the way out and Tjets were on the way in. Some older style vibe roofs, with the siren, were put on tjets and this has made them desirable to some people. A little too high $ for me...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

More $ than sense? I'll pass.  rr


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

For that kind of dough he could not focus the camera? I'm sorry but for that I would have made sure my pictures were perfect.

Dave


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

CTSV OWNER said:


> For that kind of dough he could not focus the camera? I'm sorry but for that I would have made sure my pictures were perfect.
> 
> Dave


He was just shaking with excitmet


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

A lot of people are hung up on the real-film days of taking one shot and living with it cause it's 25 cents per click.

My personal motto is if the camera's pointed at it once, there's 3 shutter clicks, probably a flash change, then a couple more. Cause they're free.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

sorry, I'll just buy a Bad Dog one when it comes out.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> sorry, I'll just buy a Bad Dog one when it comes out.




True. I'm waithing for an order from Bruce any day now!!It's gonna be like Christmas morning!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

HO Models makes a great repop, complete with waterslide decals for the stripe.


----------



## funtymetoys (Mar 11, 2010)

Maybe I`ll get lucky and find one at the flea Market for a dollar LOL!!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-1364-INT...tu=UCC&otn=20&ps=63&clkid=8435408658356598467
> 
> Really? Almost 2 g's????
> 
> I'd never!!:tongue:


It is a Transition Tow Truck. But it's not a siren on the roof, it's an air horn. When Aurora converted to the Thunderjet chassis, the plan was to do the tractor/trailer with the t-jet chassis. But the pin on the trailer would interfere with the gears on the gear plate. So, Aurora made the semi tractor into a tow truck using the existing semi tractor cabs and converting them to tow trucks. Then they made a mold with a light on the cab for the later versions.

About 8 years ago one of these Transition Tow Trucks went for $2,999.00 on Ebay.

I'd love to find one at a garage sale. 

Randy.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I found a yellow tow truck the other day but someone had already tryed to make it a semi tractor trailer(with a big square third wheel hole?)..so they out there!:thumbsup::freak::thumbsup:


----------

